# Jill Valentine, from Resident Evil



## ViperXtreme (Dec 24, 2006)

*Jill Valentine, from Resident Evil (kinda like a mini manga)*

first of all, id like to apologize about the zombies, i just cant help it...

a rough sketch of Jill Valentine (S.T.A.R.S. outfit, Resident Evil 1)


Well, you pissed her off so...


edit2: continuation!!! (sorry, i rushed these ones a bit, and quite blurry)



edit3:more...*sigh*


----------



## Mojim (Dec 24, 2006)

Wow,that's a very good drawing 
I like how you drew her face and her expression,like an anime girl 
Good job


----------



## ViperXtreme (Dec 24, 2006)

well, ive edit the first post, lemme know what she looks like now wahehehe >


----------



## mellow kirby (Dec 24, 2006)

lol, good stuff right there. her crotch area is very..... defined in the second pic though haha

braaaaaaaaaaaaaaainsssss


----------



## Mojim (Dec 24, 2006)

Lol the new one is much funnier 
Nice one


----------



## ViperXtreme (Dec 25, 2006)

mellow kirby said:


> lol, good stuff right there. her crotch area is very..... defined in the second pic though haha
> 
> braaaaaaaaaaaaaaainsssss



whoops, thats suppose to be a guideline hehe, i guess i forgot to erase that


----------



## ViperXtreme (Dec 25, 2006)

edited the first post, continuation! (sumimase, its a bit rushed and blurry)


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 25, 2006)

i realy like what i am seeing 
good job


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Dec 25, 2006)

those are awesome pics, great job


----------



## Barinax (Dec 25, 2006)

I like what you did there.

I found the third picture amusing.

"BANG BANG BANG!"


----------



## ViperXtreme (Dec 26, 2006)

well added some more dirt in the first post , sorry just cant help it, i just had to let it out sometimes -_-


----------



## Red (Dec 26, 2006)

thats a sweet comic. you should get someone to colour it for you.


----------



## Gator (Dec 26, 2006)

wooooooooooow awesome !!! :


----------



## ViperXtreme (Dec 28, 2006)

i just realized that Rebbecca Chambers (also a character from Resident Evil 1) would be a better character rather than Jill in this story, i think...


----------



## xpeed (Dec 30, 2006)

That's pretty nice.  I enjoyed it.  You should ink it now and publish it.

Wish I could draw like that.  I mean, I can draw cars, but not anime characters.


----------



## ViperXtreme (Jan 3, 2007)

more dirty stuff, continuation...
second pic might not be good for kids...or sumthin...





edit:

more!!!


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 3, 2007)

AHAHAHAHAHAH! Reps for you. AHAHAHAH! Oh man these are great, you gotta ink them man.


----------



## Seany (Jan 3, 2007)

haha so cool xD
love the expressions!


----------



## yoshhh (Jan 3, 2007)

LOL poor rebecca

JILL: so much for the key!!? lol


----------



## furious styles (Jan 3, 2007)

lol! that was awesome. great work.


----------



## ViperXtreme (Jan 4, 2007)

ive edited my previous post and added two more >.<


----------



## ViperXtreme (Jan 5, 2007)

continuation! (might re upload it later though)


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice drawings dude, really love your style. Plus, they're funny as hell too. Kinda has that Love Hina sense of humor, which is all good with me.


----------



## yoshhh (Jan 5, 2007)

LOL wesker is awesome. im sure it is difficult to see when wearing shades inside a mansion thats full of zombies...


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 6, 2007)

100%, grade A pwnage. You should move to Tokyo and do Manga professionally, if you don't already.


----------



## Roll (Jan 6, 2007)

Truly an Excellent artist you are!


----------



## ViperXtreme (Jan 11, 2007)

continuation, haven't practicing much so it might  not be on par with the previous ones...


----------



## Enigma Hector (Jan 11, 2007)

_Yes Very Nice Work =) +Rep Even_


----------



## ViperXtreme (Jan 14, 2007)

thansk , heres some more continuation


----------



## BlackBeret (Jan 14, 2007)

I can't believe this but I'm actually enjoying reading this.  Keep it up.


----------



## s0id3 (Jan 14, 2007)

ya enjoyable. n the girls are cute-sy looking


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 14, 2007)

*YAY YOU'RE BACK!!!!*

Love the infinite ammo joke, and I can certainly relate. Every time I have that cheat on, I make sure not to leave a single soul alive .

Oh and don't worry, you're drawings are just as awesome (and sexy ) as ever. Keep pumpin out awesome comics dude .


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice art style, and hilarious disposition of Jill.  Gotta deal with the stress somehow.


----------



## Reborn! (Jan 15, 2007)

Ive been wathcing this for a while, and feel obligated to reply. I only wish I could draw like you. The whole thing is pretty histerical too, keep it it man.


----------



## ViperXtreme (Jan 21, 2007)

been slacking off lately, damn GTR2 making me this way lol


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jan 21, 2007)

loving it man, really lovin' it.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 21, 2007)

Damn, come and get some Miss Valentine . You sure know how to draw sexy women dude. I really loved the way you drew the Tyrant also, very awesome indeed.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 22, 2007)

omg,i really like your comic,i enjoyed reading it 
Your drawing style is even much better ^^

Keep them coming!


----------



## ViperXtreme (Jan 23, 2007)

@kool-ka-lang:salamat, pinoy ka ba bossing?

*WARNING!* page 23 might not be very appropriate for younger ones as or other people as they may find it offensive...i tried to drew it quick anyway so there's not much detail (i was lazy anyway lol)...

page23


page24


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 23, 2007)

Is it wrong that page 23 turned me on a little . Chris's face was fuckin priceless though :rofl. What a dirty little mind he has.


----------



## Sasuke` (Jan 23, 2007)

mellow kirby said:


> lol, good stuff right there. her crotch area is very..... defined in the second pic though haha
> 
> braaaaaaaaaaaaaaainsssss



hahha... no harm done.


----------



## Enjin (Jan 23, 2007)

lol so many gr8 expressions
ur really talented and know how to vary things

good
+rep


----------



## ViperXtreme (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for the comments hehe (yes i think i will have to redo that crotch area hehe)

anyway, here's some 4 more, if you played the first resident evil, you will have an idea what happens next


----------



## BlackBeret (Jan 29, 2007)

I really like the little jokes in here.  There not mindless like some and not over played like others.  I feel there strong and original, keep them coming.

You also gave me some new ideas.  I'm going to try and draw Jill Valentine now.  Thanks for the inspiration .


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

img those are just so funny!


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 29, 2007)

Wesker's reaction pretty much floored me, fuckin priceless. You're jokes sure do have a nice flow to em. Can't wait for more .


----------



## ViperXtreme (Feb 5, 2007)

sorry bout these batch, prolly the most rushed ones, and there are 7 of them >.<


----------



## ViperXtreme (Feb 5, 2007)

...argh image limit, here's the 35th


----------



## Birkin (Feb 5, 2007)

Haha Viper, so you thought Jill's boobies were big as well, I still like it though ;p Great art and I like all the others you provided as well  Keep it up <33


----------



## Haku (Feb 5, 2007)

Omg love your art work!! keep it going!! nice face expressions and love the way your making the Game look like nothing!! GREAT job!!!


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 5, 2007)

Dude, Chris just totaly got pimped smacked, poor Chris :rofl. Didn't see the Wesker thing comin, got a kick outta that one too.


----------



## natwel (Feb 6, 2007)

manga is really good, it would be even better if you clenaned it up and made it a digital lineart image.


----------



## hereis (Feb 7, 2007)

amazing! the scans may not be the cleanest but it's clear they're still awesome


----------



## ViperXtreme (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks for the comments hehe, it makes me wanna continue it more  (yeah the LQ scans really sucks lol)

ah so here's the new ones , and i just discovered the awesome use of long straight objects like the ruler or cardboard lol, some scenes are still messed up though (action sequences are a real b*tch to sketch) >.<


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG awesome art good work XD *reps*


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 12, 2007)

I really love that drawing of the Tyrant running at Jill. Drawn like a true pro imo. Tyrant's reaction to Rebecca was friggin hilarious too :rofl.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 12, 2007)

Damn you know how to make rebecca and jill even hotter


----------



## Arachnia (Feb 12, 2007)

hahahahhahahah...ownage stuff here. The infinite ammo panel killed me....keep up the good work


----------



## ViperXtreme (Feb 17, 2007)

well, here's another 4 page update. This is not really part of the story line i was thinking, but a friend of mine insisted some stuff that will make Chris more perverted hehe (lol he's really goin down), expect some "mature" content again and slightly rush stuff...





and the "mature stuff"


----------



## Kayo (Feb 17, 2007)

Haha amazing, I love your work


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 18, 2007)

Now that's a threesome I'd like to see .

By the way, not bein nit picky or anything, but is this actually going somewhere? Or is it just random humorous situations like Robot Chicken?


----------



## Junas (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow... those look awesome and funny! I like what you have posted up so far...  Resident Evil is my fave  +reps for your hard work well deserved...


----------



## ViperXtreme (Feb 18, 2007)

@Triggerhappy69: if you played the original Resident Evil, you will notice that im actually following the storyline of the game(or some part of it, if i put them all it would take a looong time), but for the latest batches, its just some idea of my friend so its like a filler story. For the next batch, i will continue the story, perhaps 3-4 releases more before the ending.


----------



## hawktem (Feb 18, 2007)

wow thats some amazing art work


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 18, 2007)

It's pretty funny. :3
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 19, 2007)

ViperXtreme said:


> @Triggerhappy69: if you played the original Resident Evil, you will notice that im actually following the storyline of the game(or some part of it, if i put them all it would take a looong time), but for the latest batches, its just some idea of my friend so its like a filler story. For the next batch, i will continue the story, perhaps 3-4 releases more before the ending.



Played every single one. Yeah, every thing's pretty much in order. I just asked that cuz there's alot of shit left out.

But whatever, keep showin me your awesome drawings and crazy humor, and I'll be just fine .


----------



## kisit (Feb 19, 2007)

LAWLS! Those are wonderful! I'm such a fan of the game. Great job!


----------



## ViperXtreme (Feb 21, 2007)

@Triggerhappy69: yeah i left out some stuff, specially the Giant Snake, i couldn't fit it in, (well mebbe i could if i originally planned this to be a scrap manga)

anyway, sorry bout the previous ones hehe, they are mostly just fillers >.<, here's the real continuation,dirty as always hehe, yeah the end is near. 0_0


----------



## Haku (Feb 21, 2007)

nice cant wait for the next one!!! very sweet :thumb


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 22, 2007)

cool, too bad it was only a dream...


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 22, 2007)

Heh, this is becoming more like the actual thing then a parody. You should seriously consider comin up with a comic/manga of your own, cuz you've certainly got the talent for it .

But anyways, poor Chris. Too busy fantasizing about being the hero that he forgot to actually be one. But that door thing was fuckin hilarious. Thank god you can now do that in RE4.


----------



## ̣ (Feb 22, 2007)

dummy plug said:


> cool, too bad it was only a dream...



Too bad the ending was spoiled -_-


----------



## Jessica (Feb 25, 2007)

Haha, she's so cute!! Very nice!


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Feb 26, 2007)

Good stuff.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 26, 2007)

More please!! 
I enjoyed reading it ^^


----------



## ViperXtreme (Feb 28, 2007)

@Triggerhappy69: i have my own story, but i wasnt able to do the actual manga yet (ive been thinking about the story for a very long time now), and one big problem is the story quite long, as well as some research must be conducted for it to be completed. Ive sketched the 4 main characters before here in the artist gallery long ago.

anyway,sorry for the long delay, im not feeling well these past few days, and im still pretty tired but i manage to do 3 pages, i was planning to do 5 or 6 but i was too tired, anyway here they are *cough*


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 1, 2007)

:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl

I swear, you sense of humor is fucking grade A shit man. Even the Tyrant stopped to think "wtf?"

"So many stars".......yup, can't stop laughing .


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 2, 2007)

LMFAAAAAAAOOOO!! I wish I could just rep you for every single page man! XDDD Friggin awesomness stuff!


----------



## ViperXtreme (Mar 5, 2007)

here's the newest batches (7), only one more release and its finished (or mebbe i can still put some more extras? hehe)


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 6, 2007)

*OH YOU GOTTA BE FUCKIN KIDDIN ME!!!!* 

Man, nice move with the cliffhanger. Plus, the Tyrant getting kicked in the....whatever he had was very funny. Guess he forgot that that's supposed to hurt, heh.

That drawing of the back of Chris's head with his bandanna waving in the wind was really badass by the way .

By the way, when you finish up with this, are you gonna start postin your own manga on here, or work on the RE4 parody? Either way, I'd be satisfied with any of em.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 6, 2007)

LastOneStanding said:


> Too bad the ending was spoiled -_-



its not the ending of the whole cartoon...just the "hot scene"....its out already dattebayo...


----------



## ViperXtreme (Mar 6, 2007)

@Triggerhappy69: im not sure, my own original manga will take some time to do since i havent properly organized the story timeline and is quite long, mebbe i will just continue to do RE4 drawings until then

anyway,ts been a long time since i first started the Resident Evil accidental comic (almost 3 months?)and its almost finished now.
Here's a Resident Evil 3 version of it to "commemorate" (ew!  ) that hehehe >.<



(refer to my Resident Evil Page1 in the very first post of the thread page)

mebbe i also wanna "dedicate" this one too to ChankastRules and Mr. Killjoy from the NGEMU forums (and DA member too). IF it wasn't for their "comments" it wouldnt have made page 2 and so on 

also ive posted some of the scraps i used in making this resident evil comics, found here:
site
description was also added


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 7, 2007)

LOL at that......when are you gonna post the next page?


----------



## asuramakinaruto (Mar 7, 2007)

Hehe... very funny, you did a good job!


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 7, 2007)

its like a manga already...


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 7, 2007)

Heh, sweet. I had a feeling you'd joke about that. Jill was dead smexy in that game .

Thanx for the link to your DA page. Wow, I had no idea there were so many pages to your RE parody.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Mar 7, 2007)

only one
 word to describe that superb!


----------



## Nejie (Mar 8, 2007)

Nyahaha!!! Poor chris he is always hurt, I like jill valentine so HOT!


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 10, 2007)

yup...too many clothes on her...


----------



## ViperXtreme (Mar 20, 2007)

The Original Biohazard/Resident Evil


From Left:
Chris Redfield, Jill Valentine, Albert Wesker, Rebecca Chambers and Barry Burton.
They are the ones you mostly see on the game so drew them.

haven't continued the comic yet since im not really in the mood but i manage to do this...

was drawn about 15-25 minutes i think -_-, they all looked pissed or serious or sumthin, fits the mood when i drew it..


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 21, 2007)

can you draw a sexy jill?


----------



## ViperXtreme (Mar 21, 2007)

hmm, i guess shes not sexy enough in the previous pages hehe, mebbe ill do later, anyway...

yay! my first attempt in tracing and coloring in software! I first used Photoshop but i didnt like it much in tracing the lineart, so i used Manga Studio instead (Photoshop is better on most aspects though and you can really control the lines). Tracing lineart in Manga Studio is a breeze like using MS Paint hehe, but i dont know how to color in Manga Studio and Photoshop yet so i used MS Paint instead lol >.<


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 22, 2007)

by sexy i mean her in bikini...


----------



## ViperXtreme (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 28, 2007)

^:rofl, I love it when artists draw shit like this. Just goes to show that makin fun of yourself is sometimes the best form of comedy . By the way, my favorite thing on that is Chris gettin pissed off at the game and smashing the console. I wish I could do that and not have to pay for a new one .

Although I have to agree with Jill, *HURRY UP WITH THE DAMN ENDING ALREADY!!!!*


----------



## kahlmoo (Mar 28, 2007)

really nice stuff dude. gotta love jill XD
awesome stuff. looking forward to more ^^


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 31, 2007)

jill in bikini please...


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 31, 2007)

dummy plug said:


> jill in bikini please...



Heh, perv.........actually, I'd kinda like to see that myself .


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 31, 2007)

Lol. I like it very much, it's among some of the best stuff iv'e seen lately. Tight work.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 31, 2007)

*WOOHOO, 100TH POST BITCHES!!!!*

*DAMN IT VIPER, STOP DOIN YOUR HOMEWORK AND FINISH THIS UP!!!!*


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

viper keep it up love ur work,,thanks for the sweet drawlings and stuff keep it up!!

~haku


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 1, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Heh, perv.........actually, I'd kinda like to see that myself .



we all want it...


----------



## Jonny91 (Apr 1, 2007)

wOw they are awesome......keep it up!


----------



## Takezo (Apr 1, 2007)

that was seriously awesome


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 4, 2007)

You've got a talent there. 
Keep it up!!!​


----------



## hara_karikitty (Apr 4, 2007)

So consistent! I love it! 

Its a little hectic at points, but once cleaned up it'd look so damn cool. 

Great expressions too!

Nice work, yo!


----------



## Haku (Apr 4, 2007)

cant wait for the next one!


----------



## DeepCut (Apr 6, 2007)

D00d... These comics ROCK... its like a uber-fusion of Naruto + DBZ..

Seriously.. you should put them all up on a website or something for all to enjoy!


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 6, 2007)

That tyrant nut shot made my day rofl


----------



## ViperXtreme (Apr 6, 2007)

the last batches, quite blurry since it was taken from a digicam,will re upload soon...i guess these are not on par with the previous ones as i havent been drawin lately...anyway
(i dunno how to draw the chopper so )


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Heh, Chris just copped a feel. I was wondering why you didn't include Barry in there.

Thanx for finishing dude. It's been a fun ride.


----------



## ViperXtreme (Apr 9, 2007)

so it ended hehe (well sort of), i just wanna thank everyone in reading my accidental scrap comic i might not have continued it with your critiques, comments and support hehehe, i get multiple requests (in some forums) of doing RE0 comic but ive never played that (i dont have a gamecube, the RE1 comic here is based on the PC/PS1 version). Sorry for being so absent every now and then hehe, im quite busy myself.
anyway, here's all of them for easier viewing, the gap means i sketched them separetly.I have also re scanned the final pages 61-65, so you ay also wanna check those out...

(oh my 65 pages of dirt lol, i didnt think i could go that far!!!)

































WARNING! page 23 might not be very appropriate for younger ones as or other people as they may find it offensive...i tried to sketch it quick anyway so there's not much detail (i was lazy anyway lol)...


----------



## DeepCut (Apr 9, 2007)

Loool nice ending.

Priceless expression on Chris (when Jills on his shoulder) XD.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 9, 2007)

Fantastic work ViperXtreme. I honestly can't come up with one single negative comment. You truely are a genius at this. Hope to see much more from you.


----------



## perroloco (Apr 9, 2007)

You have got talent, and good imagination, pal!
 Now why don´t you try to make an original story, I think you could do that, after all you have got talent.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow.. this is amazing! you really have what it takes to start your own manga, reps for you


----------



## Haku (Apr 9, 2007)

WOW that was all great! ur so good! ~haku


----------



## fallenxstar (Apr 9, 2007)

I loved the manga! Very humorous and enjoyable! Reps!


----------



## ViperXtreme (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks everyone hehe, i do have my own original (or derived at least) story and its been lingering in my head for years i drew them a long time ago somewhere in the tread (the cast), but its too long, the RE scrap manga is already  65 pages and i think the one im thinkin would be beyond 200-300 pages, and thats a lot of work lol. However i also have my own mini story that i may be able to do, ill have to post it soon..

anyway:

its summer time, and some of my folks went to the beach, but i didnt go with them -_-
a rough 15-25 minute dirt
drawing women's body is really hard >.<


----------



## Haku (Apr 11, 2007)

^^^ wow nice i llove that pic!! sad that u didnt go


----------



## DeepCut (Apr 11, 2007)

Do you own a tablet? (viperextreme)

Ps. If you plan on it, I think you should make an original manga rather than a doujin next *o*


----------



## ViperXtreme (Apr 11, 2007)

i dont have a tablet but i want one, unfortunately the one i want is pretty expensive (i dont have budget for it now), if i have one i would start my own manga right away, with the help of manga studio software.

OT:
speaking of my own manga, here's some of my old posts that contains some of the characters for my supposed to be manga/comic...

lol I knew that pic would come in handy xD
Link removed
lol I knew that pic would come in handy xD
lol I knew that pic would come in handy xD
lol I knew that pic would come in handy xD


----------



## ViperXtreme (Apr 19, 2007)

its been so long lol, another Resident Evil dirt, these ones actually took place before the accidental RE comic.

sorry bout the dogs lol, since i just recently saw a couple f dogs "doing it" while being watched by kids in our neighborhood lol.


----------



## Floatin (Apr 20, 2007)

art style is very genuine and the style is typical, but on the spot. i think its amazing


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 20, 2007)

You do wonderful things with their expressions. Poor girl, I do so love the dogs' reactions.


----------



## ViperXtreme (Apr 27, 2007)

Ah, its been long again hehe, more Resident Evil mini dirt scrap comic. This one is about Jill investigating the bathroom, its a scene from the REmake gamecube version but with added twist hehe (ive never played REmake on the gamecube but ive seen a video clip of the scene hehe).

Sorry, digicam for now, will scan soon.


v


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 27, 2007)

Ah sweet, extras .

Wow, so Jill got groped twice throughout the story. Heh, poor girl, it's not like she can help that she's got a nice rack . Oh, and Chris listening to music while on mission, priceless .



ViperXtreme said:


> i dont have a tablet but i want one, unfortunately the one i want is pretty expensive (i dont have budget for it now), if i have one i would start my own manga right away, with the help of manga studio software.
> 
> OT:
> speaking of my own manga, here's some of my old posts that contains some of the characters for my supposed to be manga/comic...
> ...



Hm, not a bad set of characters. The dudes look cool, and the girls are smokin hot. Lookin forward to you actually beginning the story......you know, when you actually have time of course .


----------



## chrisp (Apr 27, 2007)

Where have you been, ViperXtreme? I had almost lost all hope. Your work is of course superb, don't wait so long before you post next.


----------



## ViperXtreme (Apr 27, 2007)

hehe, im not always drawing as im also busy with other stuff, but ill try to draw more next time.
BTW, i like your sig hehe...


----------



## AShino0110 (Apr 28, 2007)

A   W   E   S   O   M   E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ember* (Apr 28, 2007)

They are lovely, I love it, Jill is the best, that reminds me of Resident Evil 3 nemesis now, that game was crazy, anyway enough about that, yes your work is excellent good job.


----------



## ViperXtreme (May 8, 2007)

im not sure where to post this one but i guess ill just put it here 

Jill Valentine and Heather from Silent Hill 3 (along with the tyrant and pyramid head)


----------



## Haku (May 8, 2007)

Always good job!! i wish i can draw like you


----------



## The.Original.Sin (May 8, 2007)

That was so....COOL!!!! x3333 I loved it.


----------



## Psysalis (May 10, 2007)

Great work viper


----------



## anantha92 (May 10, 2007)

Real awsome stuff. gotta get 'em inked man. Make it a professional manga/comic look to it. Great and funny stuff. Sigh... i wish i had the drawing skills you did...


----------



## dummy plug (May 11, 2007)

ah, the new resi pics...nice ones...


----------



## Clockworkz (May 11, 2007)

1000 internets to you, good sir.
This is made of win and good.

Really, I love your art style.  I wish I could refine mine to the point of yours.
Great humor and whatnot.
Keep it up, mate.


----------



## Gregasaurus Rex (May 12, 2007)

Wow that whole thing was awesome!! While I was readin I was thinking "Barry? Where's Barry??" (lol) but that was the greatest thing I've seen in a LONG time. Good job! *internet thumbs up*


----------



## xpeed (May 12, 2007)

Those last three were great.  Keep it coming.


----------



## VoodooKnight (May 21, 2007)

Either that's the Hand of Saruman being represented on the S.T.A.R.S. uniform in the 1st image...or...


----------



## Fail (May 23, 2007)

dude.... your awesome bro 
this is really really really good
you got nice flow and anatomy, and awesome lines
you should definitely try to publish somethin


----------



## Ignis Solus (May 27, 2007)

I'm loving that hunter. *drool*
I like the way you did the panels, and the action flows nicely as well. You're very talented.


----------



## Durandal (May 27, 2007)

You sir, win. +reps for you.


----------



## ViperXtreme (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for the comments 
Enter Brad Vickers


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2007)

I love you seriously I do


I am a extreme Resi tard


----------



## s0id3 (Jun 16, 2007)

dude I really like the way you draw Jill, ya make her look hot and cute at the same time.


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 17, 2007)

VoodooKnight said:


> Either that's the Hand of Saruman being represented on the S.T.A.R.S. uniform in the 1st image...or...



LOL at that...


----------



## Freiza (Jun 18, 2007)

lolz thatssome good stuff right there i like1 get some color into it too, and itll be perfect


----------



## Rashman (Jun 18, 2007)

Hahaha NICE JOB  I love jill


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

Holy shit that's awesome 

RE <3


----------



## ViperXtreme (Jun 23, 2007)

Jill getting messed up again >.<
drew it quick since its mostly just faces...


----------



## Kagemizu (Jun 23, 2007)

Fun with Akatsuki now Resident Evil I love this forum :rofl


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Jun 27, 2007)

Haa these are so nice. Resi-E made me and my friend shit bricks (joking). I love the art♥


----------



## ViperXtreme (Jul 2, 2007)

thanks 
new one, will try to scan and edit this one later >.<


----------



## jirno (Jul 2, 2007)

I want to be able to do that I do.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 2, 2007)

wow viper 
you seem to get better with every drawing you make 
very nice
i realy like youre style


----------



## ViperXtreme (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks, better you say? perhaps just "cleaner" since i use PS to remove some artifacts caused by the scanner...

Another quick dirt , did this right after the Nemesis poster >.<


----------



## Kaien (Jul 3, 2007)

Holy crap man!
jill is one of my favorite video game character and your sketch version of her is just perfect^^, especially the first one!
Keep it up!


----------



## Pontago (Jul 3, 2007)

very impressive

keep up the good work


----------



## Psysalis (Jul 4, 2007)

ROFL at that last one


----------



## Pontago (Jul 4, 2007)

YOU need a golden bananna sticker


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 4, 2007)

wow, i thought i saw the guy touching Jill's chest...


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

Those are very awesome, love that first one. Lol look like a bunch of naruto's trying to get ***********`


----------



## ViperXtreme (Aug 6, 2007)

its been a month hehe, here's some more 

A random monster like thingie , just did it quick, i was thinkin a tyrant from resident evil series, an evolved vampire (from the legacy of kain series, looks like Turel from the mouth) and some other stuff...


another abomination


----------



## ReAl DeMoN (Aug 6, 2007)

*very nice job*


----------



## ViperXtreme (Aug 25, 2007)

First encounter with the (perverted) dead kind 

If you played the first Resident evil or REmake, you will most likely remember a similar scene


----------



## leetlegit (Aug 27, 2007)

very cool. that is nice.


----------



## ViperXtreme (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry for the bump >.<, but its kinda appropriate hehe...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 12, 2007)

OMG!!! You are simply AWESOME!!!


----------



## Birkin (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm sending my love to Jill 

Nr. 1 fan I tell ya!


----------



## chrisp (Oct 12, 2007)

Your work is piercing the heavens!

Keep it up!


----------



## Kakashlee (Oct 12, 2007)

Those are fantastic!  You have a really wonderful, clean style. It'd be cool to see those panels all cleaned up and colored.


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 13, 2007)

pretty kool... you making your own little resident evil manga?


----------



## ViperXtreme (Mar 24, 2008)

sorry for bumpin -_-


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hehehe. This thread made my day.


----------



## Denji (Mar 26, 2008)

Haha, those are great!

Nice art too! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## BlackBeret (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm not sure if you have seen this or if anyone might have shown it to you before but I thought you might like it.  Then again maybe not.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, you're still at it? Well that's definitely nice to know. What is also nice is that your humor hasn't lost its touch


----------



## ViperXtreme (Mar 27, 2008)

@BlackBeret: hehe, funny stuf 

@Triggerhappy69: Thanks 

More, quick stuff:
Tofu? is that edible?
I guess only RE fans would understand it -_-


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 27, 2008)

ViperXtreme said:


> More, quick stuff:
> Tofu? is that edible?
> I guess only RE fans would understand it -_-



:rofl

Ah yes, Tofu......good times


----------



## Bisuke (Mar 27, 2008)

you're pretty great with the anime style of drawing.

>>

Jill Valentine's one of my fave characters of the Resident Evil series and you gave her justice.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 28, 2008)

Love your style, keep it going kid!


----------



## ViperXtreme (Apr 28, 2008)

First encounter with the (perverted) dead kind
Chris Redfield Scenario 

Jill Valentine Scenario here:
3


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 28, 2008)

Lol! That's damn funny. Keep it up.


----------



## ViperXtreme (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks hehe
Zombies, tyrants whatever, there are other mysteries like this as well...


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 28, 2008)

So that's how they're all connected......interesting


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 26, 2008)

Jackal Iscariot said:


> Love your style, keep it going kid!



If the great Jackal Iscariot says it's good, then it has to be.

I like it as well.

Good work.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 26, 2008)

lol thats awesome
nice arts ^^


----------



## Ashiya (May 28, 2008)

Your artwork on Jill is simply adorable. There's a nice comedic touch to your manga, and I enjoyed reading it from the start to the end. I am expecting more from you soon since I'll be checking back here


----------



## Haku (Jun 12, 2008)

hahaha awesome ur back yay!


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 15, 2008)

ahahah thats very funny good job


----------



## ViperXtreme (Jun 22, 2008)

Haven't drawn her for a long time -_-, or any RE stuff lately, been busy for the past few days...

I can't seem to doodle well either, i suspect that the recent anime's/manga ive watched/read recently have affecting me as it tend to mess up the drawing style im used to -_-

And btw, its taken using a digicam, since i don't have a scanner (typhoon "FRANK" has attacked our country leaving the outside world flooded, i cant go to the scan station)


----------



## Soldier (Jun 27, 2008)

Those are awesome, really funny as well.


----------



## Cooli (Jun 28, 2008)

lol nicely done and funny


----------



## ViperXtreme (Nov 28, 2008)

sorry for bumpin but this is the only place i could post sumthin like this again

Resident Evil 3 decisions 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Anjali (Dec 4, 2008)

Wonderful


----------



## Lust (Dec 4, 2008)

amazing style! I love your drawings and they are so well done! they are rather funny too


----------

